# Rebuilding 5hp Briggs Carb.



## cokeisgood00 (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a horiontal 5hp Briggs & Strraton motor on my go kart. it didn't run so i concluded that the gas line was clogged. ok so now i have it apart but can't figure out how the Throttle assembly goes back together. A crucial part in making it run. so if anyone has a Picture of theres or knows where i can get a picture or diagram please let me know. Also what can i use to clean the fuel filter/line. As of now I am soaking it in gas to try and free up the gunk. Any tips, pictures, or help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

please post a model type and serial so we know exactly what engine you are asking about. As far as cleaning the carb Use carb cleaner ( NOT the gunk brand) The super tec at walmart does good.


----------



## cokeisgood00 (Jun 22, 2008)

Model: 130212
Type: 4006 01
Code: 91120407


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/pdf/illustrated_parts_list/100/MS8994.pdf Is the IPL which i think pretains to your engine. You can buy a repair manual online or get one from your local dealer.


----------



## cokeisgood00 (Jun 22, 2008)

Today when my bro came over we actually were able to figure out how it went back together. thanks for all the responses though.


----------

